# How long for transparencies to dry?



## tikihutkid (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello,

I printed on an inkjet transparency from my HP inkjet. I put the setting on transparency setting. I did this last night And i woke up this morning and was not even close to being dry. 

How long does it take yours to dry?

I bought the transparencies at office max. I asked for inkjet transparencies. Did she give me the correct ones?

Thanks!


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd assume you have the wrong one's. Most transparencies from office places won't
have a thick enough receptive coating to be able to take the amount of ink
we're laying down to make positives. Hence the not being able to dry.
Try some Kimo Silkjet or similar.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

HP ink isn't great for positives, Epson/Canon are better. You need Agfa SelectJet/CopyJet.
'Black' ink is often made up of CMY&K, up to 300% or so. That makes it hard to dry.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Just a thought but are you sure you printed on the right side? I've done this before by accident and the ink just sits on the transparancy.


----------



## tikihutkid (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes.. i tried printing on both sides. Same result. Long dry times. Any tips?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I would get the Ryonet-R Film from www.silkscreeningsupplies.com They are a site sponsor and have good pricing. I use them and they are dry to the touch right off the printer. There are others as well but I've had good luck with these.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

All drying, all evaporation is based on the air in the room. Coated screens, water based ink, shirts in the dryer, water in your inkjet ink. Dry air pulls moisture from the ink because Mother Nature works for equilibrium - balance or equal moisture content in each.

If it's been raining for three days, there is no incentive for moisture to leave your screen or ink deposit and move into the air. A dehumidifier will reduce the moisture in the air and will speed drying time. 

Office supply transparency films are designed for over head projectors, and rarely have a thick enough coating for the increased deposit required to stop UV energy from cross linking your sensitizer.

I have essays about HP/Canon thermal head inks and Epson piezo head inks.
http://www.ulano.com/ijf/epsonprinters.htm#whyepson

Drying time problems
FAQ Inkjet Film for Screen Making Positives

You can buy inexpensive hygrometers at any hardware or Radio Shack store like the Model WS-9410TWC-BP from Home Depot.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100634075


----------



## tikihutkid (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!! This will give me more to expariment with.


----------

